# New Sci-Fi art site



## SteveR (May 24, 2006)

Hi all,

I've just re-designed my web site which has a focus on sci-fi 3d graphics (it also has some photos on that aren't sci-fi). I'd be interested on hearing peoples thoughts about the design.

In particular if there are any Mac users out there, it'd be good to know the site works OK for you. I have no Mac access and so am testing with Firefox and IE. Dreamweaver reckons it should be good for MAcs running IE or Safari and so on.

If you have the time please check out: www.srgrafix.net

Many thanks
SteveR


----------



## Paradox 99 (May 24, 2006)

Very nice, Steve. Looks and feels professional, easy to navigate.
Would like to see more content though. I already saw your new version of the Liberator (which is very impressive), but it was nice to see again.


----------



## speedingslug (May 24, 2006)

Nice work 

I keep meaning to go to renderosity, but I sort of try to find oil & canvas artists, will have to go and look at more CGI stuff.


----------



## SteveR (May 24, 2006)

Yeah I know I am low on content at the moment. The new pictures just take time. But I will be providing some models and textures and so on soon.

Thanks for looking and your comments.
Steve


----------



## speedingslug (May 24, 2006)

try this forum for a opinion 

http://www.steeldolphin-forums.com/index.php?referrerid=1


----------



## edott (May 27, 2006)

fantastic web site and as always great art like how you are selling posters of it as well, very cool. have you ever thought of selling posters at a con?


----------



## SteveR (May 30, 2006)

Hi all, thanks very much for the positive responses - thank you for taking the time to check out the website.

Speedingslug: cheers for the steel dolphin forum link - I will take a look. Also, thanks for personal email, will get to it as soon as poss.

edott: never really sold many posters, one or two on eBay. Not really expecting to make any money with them but it would be nice to know that a few people like the pics enough to hang them on their wall. Ego thing no doubt 

Looking at maybe re-doing the galleries using JAlbum - might look better and allow me ti use higher resolution images. I need to check out how it integrates with my exisiting pages. I'll post here if I make the change in case anybody would like another look.

Cheers
Steve


----------

